# looking for trouble shooting help



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi guys, just printed these shirts up the other day and came across a peculiar problem. It seems as though when i pull the squeegee it is leaving stains on my shirts. I don't recall this happening until recently. perhaps i am applying to much adhesive spray? or maybe my platens are due for cleaning? you wont see it as much on the grey but black it is definitely noticeable. either way i need to nip this problem in the bud. Any suggestions?


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Tape the outside of your screens around the image area in case you have a screen breaking down, at least that will eliminate that possibility.. then look from there. I've seen it happen....


----------



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

I always tape my screens, are you talking about the side of the screen that makes contact with the shirt?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

If your wondering if its time to clean platens, it probably is. My screens usually break down along the sides first (when manually printing) doesn't mean they're not though.


----------



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

Im not so sure its a matter of screens degrading because it is not ink that is staining the shirts. I cant tell what it is but I know it isnt ink because iv had the same stains show up when I was printing without white ink


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Did you clean your platens yet? in the photos it looks like the glue lint build up is being ironed flat from squeegee pressure on warm build up. if you tape off the underside of the screens everywhere but the image, that will verify that it has nothing to do with something coming through, or off the screens.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Is it consistent on every shirt? Did you wipe underside of screens and are getting a kiss off haze of some sort?


----------



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Printor, that's definitely a good way to trouble shoot this. I will try that and i believe your assumption about the glue lint build up could be exactly it. I will try this and let you know it goes. thanks for the advice and quick replys!


----------

